# My next Project



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Hey since the storm is coming up here in Putnam Co., I guess My 62 VW could need some building up By Union Model co.....:thumbsup:*
















































*And Yes am using spare parts since I didn't like what they had to offer in this kit......:thumbsup:*


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Cool! I built the drag version a long time ago.


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Sweet!*



dge467 said:


> Cool! I built the drag version a long time ago.


*Buddy! if you still have that Buggy please post it here...Oh! just a FYI I don't mind members posting on my Thread either....Please share your project as well...and anybody that is watching too!....:thumbsup:*


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Some bad news*

*As am going on with this Vintage model of the 62 VW Bug, I discovered most of the pieces that I need like the hinges, are missing and the wheels won't turn because of a broken piece that help it move back and forth....AHHH!...I threw I should of finished it back in 92..am just going to have to rough it..out the best I could..what a shame?!?....*


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

It's long gone,I wish i still had it!


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

dge467 said:


> It's long gone,I wish i still had it!


*You know,back then was very hard for me after a Divorce, then I was force to give up my Camaro, after losing my my job.....I place everything on storage for three years....Then after two-years solid of working at the World Trade ctr I started to built it but I've stop again In favor of DH MTN Racing from 97-03....After that I met my HS sweet heart after 28-years, We're now 9-years strong and she don't mind me building plastic model and collecting Diecast cars...So long story short I pulled out 4 cars to built before the summer, So far My 68 Stang GT came out pretty good, My 62 VW needed some work after I discovered missing parts, and the another two are still in prime paint....So let see what happens after V-day...:thumbsup:.*


----------



## Domb1972 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool Bug!


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Not so good*



Domb1972 said:


> Cool Bug!


*Thank buddy, but its not working as plan.......Too many missing parts, and mind you I have over 20000 spare parts and no hinges that I have fits on my buggy. I had or should I say force to glue the doors and hood, and since I don't have any custom VW trunk I had to leave it open. The Interior since I'm missing the hinges I added some bucket seat from another car. I just finished gluing the chassis together and waiting until tonight when I get back from work to do the rest....:thumbsup:*


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

dge467 said:


> Looking good!


*Thanks buddy!, but am hurting on this.....Years back I would know what to do...this time around am just lost on this........Hopefully my next project isn't this ulgy...:thumbsup:*


----------

